# Time to upgrade



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 15, 2014)

After retirement I made the decision to eliminate stress by getting off the cell phone grid.  I had spent 35 years answering tech questions and helping our employees with network/computer problems.  I had reached the point where I cringed every time a phone rang in my presence.  My flip phone is all I have to take with me when traveling or running errands.

 That has all changed now, my wife's phone went out after 4 years of calls/texts, we never did activate data services.  We looked for an upgrade.  The only device available with an external keypad was a Samsung Galaxy Relay 4G.  Cost was $150.00 new.  I researched the reviews and she agreed it was the best replacement for her Blackberry lookalike from Nokia.  We ordered it.  When it arrived she had me set it up, immediately I was connected to our Wifi.  She still doesn't want data so after activating I decided this option was a great choice for me.   

 I had also decided that I wanted a tablet for use when I was outside on my porch.  I didn't want to lug the laptop from it's perch and I only needed access for googling, facebook, emails,,,etc.  A new tablet was somewhere north of $200.   

 It served 2 purposes, got me to update my flipper with newer technology and also have the capabilities to use it as a tablet from our wifi all for no increase in monthly service, no long term contract and initial cost of $150.

You can also Skype from your cell to another cell with Skype, also text through Google to any phone that has texting.  Eliminating the need to even have a cell phone plan.  Of course I guess it reduces your 'mobile' aspect of a cell phone, but with all the free wifi connections out there who knows.  UPDATE: I guess you will need a $10 phone plan to actually have a number for Skype, but that is cheaper than most plans.  

Sometimes my mind wanders.  Better check the expiration date on that bottle of Prozac.


----------

